
How to run the new Chrome OS environment without a Chromebook - tuananh
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/04/howto-run-the-new-chrome-os-environment-without-a-chromebook.ars
======
jrockway
FWIW, the build process is actually quite simple. The final step accepts the
path to a USB stick and automatically makes a runnable image that you can boot
into directly. (You can also run a step to start your image in qemu, if you
don't want to run it on real hardware.)

------
zupreme
I've been running it as a Parallels VM for months now. It's available via the
Parallels Convenience Store for free.

